# R33 oil pressure??



## InsaneCain (Apr 23, 2013)

Hey i got a s1 r33 few weeks back and gave it a full service. I put the Penrite ten tenths 10w/40 oil in and now the oil pressure's really low when its warm. Just wondering what oil everyone uses in these bad boys. Stressin about it!!


----------

